

How to send a text message to the 1970s - devopstom
http://www.domsmith.co.uk/blog/2015/04/05/sms-and-email-over-rtty/

======
pcthrowaway
Incidentally, I just finished watching the series 'Steins;Gate', where the
characters' discovered ability to send text messages to the past becomes a
focal plot point of the show. Needless to say, I didn't understand what the
title here was talking about.

edit: Oh right, another significant plot point is the Large Hadron Collider,
also featured on the front page right now.

~~~
vezycash
The anime also features crossing worldlines (their version of parallel
worlds). I've forgotten how the "mad scientist" crossed worldlines.

Also, features sending of memories/knowledge into the past - their first step
into time travel.

